# /dev/sda is missing

## soho157

Hi,

I have installed Gentoo on an old PowerMac G5. The system boots OK, but the hard disk is "missing" - when I boot from live cd, I see /dev/sda and all partitions on it. When I boot from the hard disk itself, yaboot apparently manages to find and launch the kernel, but fsck fails, reporting /dev/sda as missing. Dmesg does show entries for sda and says that the disk is attached.

 The kernel was initially configured with "make g5_defconfig", kernel is 64bit, userland is 32. What could be wrong?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

soho157,

Welcome to Gentoo

Check that 

```
[ ] enable deprecated sysfs features to support old userspace tools
```

is off in your kernel.

When its on, udev will not make block device nodes in /dev/

----------

## obsrv

And maybe just maybe its not SDA bus HDA?  :Smile:  look for /dev/hda /dev/hdb or /dev/hdc

----------

## soho157

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> soho157,
> 
> Welcome to Gentoo
> 
> Check that 
> ...

 

Thank you very much. This has helped.

----------

